# Hawaii at SUM - Sea U Marine......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I was lazy....I just "cut and pasted"......


Hawaii fish shipment arrived


Flame Angel Centropyge loricula $ 45.00
Potter Angel Centropyge potteri $ 45.00
Bandit Angel $ 599.00
Goldflake Juvenile Apolemichthys xanthopunctatus $ 249.00
Bartlett Anthias Psuedanthias bartlettorum $ 38.00
Hawaiian Schooling Bannerfish $ 38.00
Declives Butterfly Medium/Large Chaetedon wilderii $ 299.00
Yellow Eye Kole Tang Ctenochaetus strigosis $ 35.00
Yellow Small/Medium Tang Zebrasoma flavescens $ 35.00
Blue Jaw Male Xanthichthys auromarginatus $ 85.00
Crosshatch Trigger Pair Xanthichthys mento $ 899.00
Christmas WrasseHalichoeres ornatissimus $ 35.00
Flame Wrasse Male Cirrhilabrus jordani $ 179.00
Flame Wrasse Female Cirrhilabrus jordani $ 89.00
Lemon Peel Angel $ 45.00
Moorish Idol $ 50.00
Red Tail Tamarin Wrasse $ 35.00
Achilles Tang $ 189.00
Potters Leopard Wrasse $ 35.00
Golden Dwarf Moray $ 189.00
Orange Shoulder Tang $ 35


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Taipan, I think all these LFS should pay you for all the promotion you are doing for them.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

lol thanks...I'm just easily bored as you know  Remember...this is just ONE of my hobbies. Imagine the time I spend on others......


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I want goldflalke and bandit to bad , took me 1hr drive


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

zoapaly said:


> I want goldflalke and bandit to bad , took me 1hr drive


Ken does ship out too, you can always call and ask him for that.


----------

